# poems about horses i just randomly wrote



## EquineLover (Jan 24, 2011)

There good. But them last three lines just sound so... sweet and sad and pathetic and helpless at the same time. 'Bye everyone Bye earth I love you.'


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

yeah i didn't want it to be .......... i left the earth but this was a sweet little innocent foal ...... so sad ....... thanks i love poetry .... i thought i would just play around.....


----------



## I love horses (Jan 30, 2011)

They are really good. I like them.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

thanks alot i like them too


----------

